# Midnite Has Been Busy



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Midnite has been moving forward very nicely with his training, there has been no barking when on a leash. We worked hard to get here and I'm very proud of him. There was a dog event over the weekend and I wasn't sure he was ready, but I decided to give it a shot. There was dogs everywhere and Midnite behaved perfectly. I was impressed They were doing testing for CGC and TDI. I watched for a while trying to decide what to do, since they were only charging $3.00 for the CGC, I decided to test him and at the very least I could see what he needed to work on. He passed with flying colors and the evaluator asked if we were doing the TDI, I looked at him like he was crazy and asked if he thought Midnite was ready. He said absolutely. So we went for it and Midnite passed with no problems. Today we were accepted at a nursing home, the therapy dog they were using is no longer available. As soon as the certificate gets here, we will start cheering up some elderly folks. Midnite is going to love it.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

That's awesome!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome Lisa! So cool that you found a place to go with him already.  

You are doing a phenomenal job with him. Seeing him yesterday, I NEVER woulda guessed he was dog reactive. He was so calm and well behaved!  He'll do a great job cheering up some elderly folks.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

gsdlover91 said:


> Awesome Lisa! So cool that you found a place to go with him already.
> 
> You are doing a phenomenal job with him. Seeing him yesterday, I NEVER woulda guessed he was dog reactive. He was so calm and well behaved!  He'll do a great job cheering up some elderly folks.


Aww thanks!!! He has come a long way, completely different dog. It's because of you and Berlin that I did the test. It was encouraging seeing you guys do well on the CGC


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Aww thanks!!! He has come a long way, completely different dog. It's because of you and Berlin that I did the test. It was encouraging seeing you guys do well on the CGC


Aww thank you!  I am glad we got to meet you and midnite, and glad you guys decided to take the test! Successful day for both of us


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

It was nice to meet you. I took Apache straight from home to the dock diving, she was spasing out like she thought there was gonna be a shutzhund helper there. The dock dive was 1 foot 1 inch the first time and about 6 feet the second. After that I walked her around but she did not calm down and was tugging me all over- I skipped the cgc testing.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's wonderful news!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats!!!! You should be very proud of yourself and him


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations,that's great . Way to go Midnite !


----------



## KonaKoffee (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats!! It sounds like you both worked hard!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Congrats! 

Do share your experience and methods working with Midnight. Dog reactivity is such a struggle, and overcoming it is a HUGE HUGE HUGE HUGE HUGE accomplishment!


----------

